

Terrible Boston highway signs - jcdreads
http://www.boston.com/news/local/gallery/111507_signs/

======
mechanical_fish
The funniest thing about this is how many of these signs are within two blocks
of each other near Charles Circle. The photographer must have spent the whole
time driving in circles.

